# Roubaix SL3 vs Scott CR1



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

OK, I know few if anyone have tried the Roubaix SL3 but I thought I'd post my bike choice of the day and see if anyone had comments. I'm looking for a enthusiast road bike that has vertical give. Both Roubaix SL3 and CR1 are supposed to have that. The SL3 in particular had it's seat stays remodeled to accomodate it. Scott as well. The CR1's chain stays are actually flattened.

I did own an Ultegra equipped Roubaix perhaps 3 years ago. I never did love the bike. It always seemed a bit like a bike yacht. It was stable to the point of not being very fun or responsive so I hope the new SL3's (perhaps the Expert model which has Ultegra) will be, as Bicycling put it, a "Quantum Leap". I've heard great things about the 2010 CR1 as well. I'm not sure I'll get the chance to ride both so would love to hear from anyone who might have tried an SL3 at some special event and/or a CR1.


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

BenH said:


> OK, I know few if anyone have tried the Roubaix SL3 but I thought I'd post my bike choice of the day and see if anyone had comments. I'm looking for a enthusiast road bike that has vertical give. Both Roubaix SL3 and CR1 are supposed to have that. The SL3 in particular had it's seat stays remodeled to accomodate it. Scott as well. The CR1's chain stays are actually flattened.
> 
> I did own an Ultegra equipped Roubaix perhaps 3 years ago. I never did love the bike. It always seemed a bit like a bike yacht. It was stable to the point of not being very fun or responsive so I hope the new SL3's (perhaps the Expert model which has Ultegra) will be, as Bicycling put it, a "Quantum Leap". I've heard great things about the 2010 CR1 as well. I'm not sure I'll get the chance to ride both so would love to hear from anyone who might have tried an SL3 at some special event and/or a CR1.



I had the chance to ride a S-Works SL-3 Roubaix about a month ago while I was at the 2011 dealer event in Colorado and was pretty impressed. Since I race and own a S-Works Tarmac SL-3, I always lean toward the fast , nimble , quick accelerating bike. I can say that out of all the Roubaixs I have rode in the past, this one was the most spirited by far. I still would not trade it for my Tarmac, but it was pretty lively with some "get up and go".


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Thanks. Just curious how the Tarmac handles over rougher pavement. The roads around here aren't exactly horrible but my tolerance for saddle punishment has dropped a bit. I used to race and still like the way a race bike handles. I know the Tarmac's used to have a bit of a harsh ride reputation (not compared to other race bikes perhaps).


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

BenH said:


> Thanks. Just curious how the Tarmac handles over rougher pavement. The roads around here aren't exactly horrible but my tolerance for saddle punishment has dropped a bit. I used to race and still like the way a race bike handles. I know the Tarmac's used to have a bit of a harsh ride reputation (not compared to other race bikes perhaps).


If you Like the way a race bike handles then get the Tarmac. I have no problems with it on rough roads or even dirt roads. When it comes down to it, you can't have your cake and eat it too. To make a race bike with good acceleration, you give up some rear end copliance. I have no problem accepting a stiffer ride in the name of performance.:thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BenH said:


> Thanks. Just curious how the Tarmac handles over rougher pavement. The roads around here aren't exactly horrible but my tolerance for saddle punishment has dropped a bit. I used to race and still like the way a race bike handles. I know the Tarmac's used to have a bit of a harsh ride reputation (not compared to other race bikes perhaps).


If you're on the fence regarding the Tarmac, I suggest riding a couple of models. That IME is the best way to determine preferences. Also, I'm of the opinion that geometry, tire pressure and wheelset (among other factors) have as much bearing on ride quality as the frame material/ design itself, so if you decide to test ride the Tarmac, estmate the PSI based on your weight and road conditions. Most riders overinflate their tires.
http://www.michelinbicycletire.com/michelinbicycle/index.cfm?event=airpressure.view

Lastly, if you don't require the added stiffness of the higher end Tarmacs and are willing to forego a couple of lbs., the Elite and Comp models are IMO/E great bikes for the price.


----------

